# Upgrading Overclocking..



## CooL_RunningS (Feb 16, 2011)

looking to overclock any thoughts on anything that needs an upgrade??

he's what i'm running

Chip - Intel core 2 duo E8400 3.0 ghz wolfdale 1333 FSB
Heat Sink – Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R
Video - ATI Radeon HD 4650 (1024 MB)
Motherboard – Asus P5Q
Tower – Cooler Master CM 690II
RAM - 4x2GB DDR2-1066 G.Skill
HD - Seagate barracuda 7200.12 1TB Sata 3.5
PS – Cool Max 750watts
Running Windows XP

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU would be my primary concern.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You shouldn't really need to upgrade anything to overclock. As long as your temps stay within range and your power supply maintains correct voltage you'll be fine.


----------



## CooL_RunningS (Feb 16, 2011)

really?Tyree

750watts is not enough?


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

I would see if I could find a corsair Hx750w psu for a better quality more stable unit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

750W is enough IF the PSU can actually deliver that power. CoolMax OSU's are poor quality.
Yes, a SeaSonic-Corsair-XFX 750W would be a great improvement and your hardware will last longer.


----------



## CooL_RunningS (Feb 16, 2011)

wait my PS is coolermaster...not coolmax ha
hows the quailty of those?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Cooler Master makes decent stuff. Try doing a very light overclock. If everything is stable, go up a little more. Just monitor the temps under load. If the PSU couldn't handle it for some reason you'll probably see restart. Chances are you'll be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Some CoolerMaster PSU's are good but most are not. What is the specific Model Number?


----------

